# Bloodgame



## Loony555 (30. August 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

da ich schon lange vom S&F Game begeistert bin (bzw. dies oft nebenher laufenlasse), interessiert mich natürlich auch das neue Browserpiel von Playa Games, das "Bloodgame".

Leider hat man schon seit Monaten keinerlei Neuigkeiten mehr gehört, auch die Homepage gibt überhaupt nichts her.

Weiss zufällig jemand, wann (bzw. ob überhaupt) "Bloodgame" erscheinen soll, bzw in Closed oder Open-Beta geht ?

http://www.bloodgame.com/


----------



## Tuldrim (2. September 2010)

Hey, davon wusste ich ja noch gar nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke für den Link, schaut ja sehr interessant aus. Würde mich auch interessieren, wann es vllt mal eine spielbare Version gibt. Wobei ich ein bisschen Angst habe, bei dem Design und Namen, dass es eine Art Monstergame wird.


----------



## Remor (3. September 2010)

Die Anmeldung ist einfach nur geil ^^ richtig episch, ich bin jetzt schon begeistert. ^^


----------



## MyBestFriendThePC (1. Oktober 2010)

Jop, richtig geil!!!


----------



## Ubawookie (8. November 2010)

mal so eine frage ich habe mich vor ein paar wochen bei dem game angemeldet, aber ich habe seidher nichts mehr davon gehört. Ich kann mich auch nirgends einlogen mit den daten mit den ich mich regestriet habe.  Kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## Grotuk (9. November 2010)

Ubawookie schrieb:


> mal so eine frage ich habe mich vor ein paar wochen bei dem game angemeldet, aber ich habe seidher nichts mehr davon gehört. Ich kann mich auch nirgends einlogen mit den daten mit den ich mich regestriet habe.  Kann mir jemand helfen ?




Klar kann man dir helfen. Der Grund wieso du dich noch nirgends einloggen kannst ist einfach. Der Betatest ist schlicht und ergreifend noch nicht gestartet. Daher gedulde dich einfach noch ne Weile sobald die Beta startet kannste dich dann auch einloggen  Aja und nein ich weiß nicht wann es soweit ist.


----------



## Ubawookie (9. November 2010)

ah ok danke dir für die info


----------



## LeWhopper (6. Dezember 2010)

Loony555 schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> da ich schon lange vom S&F Game begeistert bin (bzw. dies oft nebenher laufenlasse), interessiert mich natürlich auch das neue Browserpiel von Playa Games, das "Bloodgame".
> 
> ...



Hmm ich tipp mal auf Werbe-Link. Hab Link Adresse rausgesucht und es sieht stark danach aus.

Edit: Werbe Link wurde entfernt


----------



## Kankuso (14. März 2011)

Open Beta beginnt am 15.03.2011


----------



## Fermat (14. März 2011)

Ich fühl mich jetzt beobachtet 

Finde das Game sieht gut aus. Werde es natürlich austesten


----------



## Tamerlein (22. März 2011)

open beta ist ja mittlerweile gestartet. wie sind eure eindrücke? bisher gefällt es mir gut, außer bisweilen scheiternde missionen weil ein endgegner ein attribut dermaßen hoch hat dass er mich onehittet (lvl 22 mit 283 wille).
anscheinend wird auch bei den preisen rumgeschraubt, was erst nur gold kostete kostet plötzlich noch dazu blut.


----------



## Mike_Maulwurf (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo, Hätte hier ein Paar Codes aus diversen Spiele Magazinen für Bloodgame für alle die es intressiert. W3MAF-APD7E-FF2F6-2U73T / UN2NN-DHHG9-FHB6N-KLRK7 / QBTJE-VKSL6-RQ7RJ-TH2WB / QKFLT-KUBJV-M33EF-M73VM Wer zuerst kommt, na ihr wisst ja. MfG, MM. p. s. Hier noch ein Code für Rage of Storms: 8Pp6-I3zT ;-)


----------



## Rhilla (19. Juni 2011)

Danke schön,
 Mike^^


----------



## Deniiis (16. Januar 2012)

Haaaaammmmerrr !!!


----------



## Pelbar (3. April 2012)

server1 werwolfclan nachtwölfe sucht noch aktive member. einach pelbar, hardtobeat oder biber42 ingame anschreiben


----------

